

Has the modern university become just another corporation? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/30/magazine/30wwln-lede-t.html?ex=1348804800&en=89c1bfa23c3175ea&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
Goladus
This is a pointless argument until everyone agrees on the definitions of
"Corporation" versus "University." The article is careless on that point, and
vague about what we should do if they are really the same. He highlights a few
exceptional cases, which may be representative problems but are probably not.

In particular, he doesn't seem to have thought at all about the consequences
of levying taxes on Universities. That seems to be the central injustice he's
concerned about, but does he really think the money would be better off in
government hands? He doesn't seem to have considered those implications.

Personally, I think there is a ton of value in the idea of a University, in
spite of the possibility for corruption and definitely in spite of anyone's
attempt to abstract away random differences until corporations and
universities look the same in some meaningless description. The culture of any
decent university campus encourages learning in a way that you almost never
see at a large company. You might compare Harvard to Google, or Xerox PARC,
but start comparing second tier colleges to second tier companies and
companies don't even come close.

------
karzeem
"How are college students treated in this brave new academic world? Not very
well, at least not if this year's spate of bad news articles is any
indication."

I don't know that this year's spate of bad news articles _is_ any indication.
College admissions are perennially weighted towards the already-advantaged,
but once you're in, I have a hard time believing that motivated students were
better off 30 years ago. The number of programs and opportunities for people
willing to go for them is growing constantly.

Robg, your headline asks that question like it's a bad thing. There are
certainly pitfalls, but it seems that if universities compete with each other
more, students can only win.

~~~
robg
The headline was the subtitle in the Magazine TOC and more informative than
the actual headline ("Academic Business").

~~~
karzeem
It definitely summarizes the article better, so you were right to use it. I
blame the Magazine, not you, for its tone.

------
aswanson
For the most part, yes.

~~~
pixcavator
Really? Do I need to list the differences?

~~~
aswanson
Proceed, if you would.

------
jharper
That would be awesome. I wish our schools were run like businesses.

There would probably be less porn stars coming to speak for "diversity" week
...

